# anybody heard of a Dorado Sherpa



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

anybody heard of these bikes? department store bike? the mavic rims are added later and it has Suntour XC7000 derailleurs and suntour rollercam rear brakes...

anybody?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

<img src="https://www.jowagi.com/bdelucia/Sherpa_01.jpg"

<img src="https://www.jowagi.com/bdelucia/Sherpa_02.jpg"

<img src="https://www.jowagi.com/bdelucia/Sherpa_03.jpg"

<img src="https://www.jowagi.com/bdelucia/Sherpa_04.jpg"


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Old thread I know, but I just picked up a Dorado Sherpa Pro. All Deore, pretty nice. Made in Taiwan.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tange Tubing*

I don't think it is a department store bike since it has Tange MTB tubing.


----------

